# Savannah Redfishing



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Found myself having to work in Savannah this past weekend. Thought it was going to be a long weekend of work, but I ended up finishing all my duties by 11am Saturday. Well, I'm here until Wednesday, might as well find a way to make the best of it. Got to work calling around looking for a redfish guide for Sunday. Finally got a hold of one that couldn't take me, but he had a buddy that could. Turns out I got hooked up with Capt. Stan Allen, winner of this past years IFA tourney in Savannah. Things were looking good already!

Because of the huge tides in Savannah(8+ feet), we planned to start fishing right at high tide and fish through to low tide. Met him at the dock at 9:30 and we were on our way. Wind was blowing pretty stiff out of theNE, full moon the night before,bigger than normal tides, front moved through...I put Capt. Stan up for a challenge. Things started off real slow as we camped out on the edge of the marshes in Wassaw Sound waiting for the fish to come to us as the tide started falling. Picked up a few here and there. Stan knew exactly where the fish where gonna be. Tide moved out on us and we had to get out of there, so we hit another shoreline and picked up a few more. The tides are really amazing over there. Whole 4-5 foot shell banks that were covered up before were now exposed...crazy. Finally ended the day drifting some mud flats at extreme low tide. Saw schools of up to 50 or so fish moving around and finally found a spot where they biting waiting to go back up on the marsh when the tide started flooding again.

All in all, I caught probably 20 redfish ranging anywhere from 21 to 27 inches...of course, the big one got off after fighting it for a good 5 minutes, and one nice 3lb trout. Were using bull minnows for the redfish and the trout ate a shrimp. The upper end of their slot is 23. All fish released except for one that's gonna be cooked in my hotel room for dinner the next two nights. Stan said this was a pretty average day...in the right conditions he says a normal 6-hour charter with 1 person catches about twice that many. We fished for well over 7.5 hours ona 6 hour charter. He didn't look at the clock one time. I asked him about once and he said when the fish stop biting, we'll go in...and that's what we did.

Give Capt. Stan Allen a call if you are going to be in Savannah. Top notch guide, knows his area well and fun to fish with. Check out his website: http://www.marshlandadventures.com/

Hallhttp://www.marshlandadventures.com/


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=left>Looks Like a great time Hall. I've fished that type of terrain in JAX, their tides are 5-6ft, it isnuts. If you can get south of afew of merging creeks on a falling tide, the fish just come to you all funneled up in the channels.<P align=left>Those bull minnows fished on an 1/8oz jig are killer over there this time of year.If you get anything going in JAX, I'll hook you up with my buddy Cap'n Ron out ofSisters Creekon the North end!<P align=center>Have fun and thanks for the report!<P align=center>


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Sounds like a great time . 8'+high tide..wow!!!!...Nice report/pictures.


----------

